

Flavorize.com Looking For $1 Million To Build “Pandora For Food” - emmanuelory
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/25/flavorize-seeks-funding/

======
matthias
So it offers unlimited free food, but only in the US. You can't choose
specifically what you want to eat, but it does a great job of guessing
foodstuffs that you might like. And you can't eat the same thing twice due to
licensing restrictions.

